
Ask HN: Has anyone at Google worked on Google Finance in the past 7 years? - throwaway52934
Seriously. The product still uses the same garbage flash-based charts. I seriously doubt there&#x27;s been any meaningful updates to it in years.
======
cbanek
I don't think so. It has serious problems, in that it will fail to show data
if there's a non linearity that seems severe enough. I've had problems
charting stocks that have had a gap up or down, clicking on 1 mo / 3 mo / 6 mo
just gets stuck on some random time boundary. Or worse, sometimes it displays
the wrong data.

Seeking alpha is a great site you might look at. They also have mobile apps
and user generated content. seekingalpha.com

------
cdnsteve
Anyone have anything they use that's better?

~~~
caspercrf
For charts I use Tradingview.

~~~
futuretro
I use Trading View too. Even their free plan is great.

------
kidlogic
I check Google finance each day at work. huge opportunity for improvement

~~~
jklein11
Is there any reason why you use google finance specifically? Does it have some
unique information or view of the data?

------
drakonandor
Someone has as they did close down the app at some point a few years ago.

------
KingMob
Crickets: chirp, chirp.

